# Re-mineralising



## rudirudi (17 Mar 2012)

Hi
I will be setting op my 6ft tank in the next couple of weeks using ro water and I will be keeping Amazonians.I have been on James planted tank website and have ordered the chemicals he suggests for re-mineralising the ro water,on his website he says this is ideal for plants,but is it ideal for fish  or would I need to add anything else,I have considered filtering through peat would this help?

Regards

Rudi


----------

